# some frogs found



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pictures: See-Through Frog, Other "Lost" Species Found


----------



## David Becher (Feb 10, 2010)

Those are some awesome looking frogs, the original discoverers probably checked the same spot and when the frogs werent theyre, they were declared extinct :S Just shows how vast jungles/forests are, and how much we really havent explored!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I am sure there are still quite a few species of animals to be found in the congo as is relatively unexplored


----------



## David Becher (Feb 10, 2010)

I would really like to go on a trip somewhere of that sort this summer haha, allthough I doubt too many people would be going to study up on frogs :/


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

Aww! No Glass Chroma Floresco?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Julio,Really cool!That was awesome to see the eggs like that.
Lou


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe not chroma floresco, but I think there's a glass there! Really cool frogs. Here's another link from the guy's lab who found the frogs Lost Amphibians Rediscovered


----------



## macasus (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice looking Frogs.


----------

